# Discs not spinning down for 9.1



## neal (Sep 21, 2012)

I have recently updated to the new ATA system and I have a problem in that the SATA discs on my Promise PDC40718 controller do not spin down on power off. This operated perfectly before using the old ATA system.

After all buffers have synced, I get messages of the following ilk (hand transcribed unfortunately):


```
(ada1:ata3:0:0:0): STANDBY_IMMEDIATE. ACB: e0 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(ada1:ata3:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(ada1:ata3:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
(ada1:ata3:0:0:0): Spin-down disk failed
```

This doesn't happen for the built in SATA controller on the Intel ICH7 as far as I can tell, only for discs on the Promise PDC40718.

I am running 9.1-RC1 #1 amd64 built from fresh source on Wednesday the 19th of September and I'm running the GENERIC kernel.

If anyone has any ideas, I'd be very grateful.

Regards,

Neal


----------

